# Boer - Urine stains late in pregnancy



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone else deal with this? It's frustrating as it 1. makes them look bad/icky 2. can cause urine scald 3. makes them look bad/icky 4. causes hair to get matted 5. makes them look bad/icky 6. they stink!

We have 2 that do this every year. When they get about a month from their due date. I know it's from when they are laying down, leaking urine, don't want to get up to do the deed. We have a 3rd one who is starting to do it.

So it looks like we'll be giving 'butt baths' this weekend, clipping tail hair short, and trimming hair around the back legs and udder. I know the long hair on the tail is a big culprit.

This one is the worst, don't stand behind her if she coughs, she shoots pee out about 3-4' lol










Same doe, 2 1/2 weeks before her due date last year, but looks exactly like this, belly & udder too.









This one is on her 4th pregnancy, and always stains herself.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I have 2 that do that and they are my most heavy bred ones, pretty sure they have a litter in there. The one for sure though I haven't seen her leaking she is just a fat pig and wont get up to pee. It's annoying because as you say they look gross and I don't want to get pictures of them and have people think they lay in nasty. It's even more annoying because with all this rain I have been busting my butt AND spending tons of money to keep things as clean and dry as I can lol
Mine are gonna have to deal with it though since those one are not overly friendly and it would be a all day thing to wash the brats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

After cleaning them up & shortening the fur, a generous smear of Vaseline that will need re-ap now & then.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They make it frustrating don't they? At least we're in a warmer weather pattern. The past years they always kidded in really cold weather in January, and it was so hard to clean them up. It's been unseasonably mild. But... with 3-4 weeks left, it's going to be fun keeping them clean!

Our girls are very friendly, in your pocket types. The 'wide' one (haha), can be a head strong bull when it comes to being messed with, so she will be the hard one to clean up. She has a sore on her belly in front of her udder, thinking fungus or mites, so it was real fun convincing her this evening to let us put nu-stock on it. Then she realized it felt good...lol.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you think perhaps they are (and I'm not critiquing you at all here!) a bit overweight? In addition to all that baby & uterus pushing on their bladders?

I don't seem to have any issues with urine staining in my pregnant does.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I know this is an older post, but just wanted to say that I was glad to read this - as in it calmed me down a bit that I'm not alone in dealing with this! Nyx isn't pregnant, but she's getting urine scald. It's either some hair that when she pees, it goes on the left side. Other times no issues. I did trim some back there - she just hates her back end messed with. So when I go to wash her, she lays down....then I'm trying to move around a 200 goat and you all know how that works. More worried about colder weather with a wet hind end. I'll keep at it!


----------



## Valariemichelle (14 d ago)

HoosierShadow said:


> Anyone else deal with this? It's frustrating as it 1. makes them look bad/icky 2. can cause urine scald 3. makes them look bad/icky 4. causes hair to get matted 5. makes them look bad/icky 6. they stink!
> 
> We have 2 that do this every year. When they get about a month from their due date. I know it's from when they are laying down, leaking urine, don't want to get up to do the deed. We have a 3rd one who is starting to do it.
> 
> ...


How many did this one have


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That first doe had 1 buck kid - 13lbs he was huge, but no issues.
2nd doe who was huge had triplets


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗👍


----------

